# What are people doing to stay busy??



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I figured I'd ask this question, I have no idea what to do with myself these days. I'm only working now and then, so I really have a lot of time on my hands, and kind of going crazy. I end up thinking about things...mostly negative. 

So, how do others keep themselves busy? and that doesn't cost much money???


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hang out and help family around the farm. Also, do arts/crafts and grow plants. There's plenty of pets that take up time. Oh, and then there's computer time.....

I know what you mean about doing things on a "shoe string budget". That's what severely limits what I can do. Still I manage to stay BUSY. Hope you can as well.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I've made lots arrangements to see friends, particularly over the weekends. Plan to go swimming/gym more often, go to cinema with my daughter, studying for exams

just do things that I never did whilst I was sitting waiting for him to come home


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Cleaning! Throwing away lots... My 20 yr old and I are cleaning attic today and garage tomorrow (or sooner!). Horrible way to spend spring break - but it's cheap and needs to be done plus we keep busy. 

We also have started new series on tv using hulu plus etc for our down times.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

working_together said:


> So, how do others keep themselves busy? and that doesn't cost much money???


my guess based on another thread is masturbating


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

P90X, Ping Pong, Reading the Bible, my daughter.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> my guess based on another thread is masturbating


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> my guess based on another thread is masturbating


Gee thanks for bringing that personal info. over here..... 

It was a freakin' honest question, you have no idea how frustrating it is.....


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

warlock07 said:


>


???


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

geocaching

sounds nerdy but it's fun, even better with the kids


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

warlock07 said:


>


Oh my what a face!


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I guess I do some sleeping, my little guy hasn't been feeling well, so I haven't had much sleep.

Yeah, up in ______, the weather has been pretty decent this winter, I might head up to the mountains for the day on Sat. with my new friend....just a friend...for now.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> geocaching
> 
> sounds nerdy but it's fun, even better with the kids


what is that exactly???


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not doing anything and need to. Am on vacation right now sitting home wasting time. I'm supposed to be taking care of medical bills, taxes and seeing how much of the junk in your house I can get rid of. 


But all that sounds like work. So I'm posting here... in avoidance mode I guess.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

working_together said:


> what is that exactly???



Geocaching - The Official Global GPS Cache Hunt Site

basically it's a treasure hunt using the GPS/Geocache app on your smart phone

some geocaches you just sign the register stating you found it
some geocaches have a small prize inside the cache and you sign it and take the prize if you like it (and replace it with another one, dollar store stuff) or just leave it.


it gets you out and about and takes you places you never thought of going to and makes you really examine all the little nooks and crannies in your area

When I started I was amazed at how many hidden caches there are in a 10 miles radius of where I live. (50+)


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

working_together said:


> ???


----------



## yellowsubmarine (Feb 3, 2012)

Go to work. Workout for at least one hour after. Get online. Read these forums. Skype with my family. Read books. Force myself to make plans with friends. Basically, burn myself out during the day with activities so that there is little time to think and ponder about my personal life. But that doesn't really happen.
On the weekends, I clean the house, clean the car, go to the movies, go hang out in the local library (it's actually nice, plus I get to read the gossip magazines for free). 
I order catalogs of things I like, cut out what I like, and make myself books. I have one of houses I like, one with bedroom sets up that I like, the list goes on. Is it practical? Will I ever use it? I don't know, but it makes time go by. 
I also watch movies, and drink wine.
But ultimately, stay busy with other people, not alone.


----------

